
It's time for Typescript Native - maxpert
https://dev.to/zohaibility/its-time-for-typescript-native-2dg7
======
vmchale
Won't this still have all the disadvantages of JavaScript being not intended
for native? I can't imagine a language with things like 53-bit integers will
ever rival the performance of a language that was designed from the beginning
to run natively.

